
5G could mean less time to flee a deadly hurricane, heads of Nasa and NOAA warn - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/23/18637356/5g-interfere-weather-forecast-24ghz-frequency-band-satellite-predict-hurricane
======
Scaevolus
Is 77% data loss assuming that _all_ 24GHz observation data is trashed, or
just the data near population centers? Presumably 24GHz background noise over
the ocean and rural areas would remain very low.

